# UAE MILK & BGH (Bovine Growth Hormone)



## trustgo (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone knows if UAE and Middle East farms that supply the UAE population with milk use BGH on their cows. These are injections produced by a company called Monsanto given to cows to produce greater yields of milk. This is a major concern for me as I have read that this causes cancer if consumed over long terms and I am concerned for the heatlh of of family and kids. Can anyone advise of a farm that supplies local milk that does not use it ?

Thanks

Simon


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Al Ain products, which you can find almost everywhere.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Eng.Khaled said:


> Al Ain products, which you can find almost everywhere.


How do you know Al Ain don't use BGH ?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

We do inspections for these places where I work. I mentioned Al Ain farm but this dose not mean other farms use it.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Eng.Khaled said:


> We do inspections for these places where I work. I mentioned Al Ain farm but this dose not mean other farms use it.


Cheers, just knowing Al Ain doesn't use it is good enough for me. Thanks


----------

